# Marinierter Hecht



## 17033rabe (24. Februar 2016)

Ich muss hier einfach mal einen Hilferuf starten.
Beim Müritzfischer gibt es marinierten Hecht. Habe ich selber schon gegessen, schmeckt super. Zart und ohne Gräten. Leider wird die Zubereitung nicht verraten. Meine Suchen auf Google und den Kochseiten waren auch nicht erfolgreich.
Habe selbst schon einen Versuch unternommen, leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gehabt.

Würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

kannst du außer "schmeckt super" den geschmack etwas genauer schildern?


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

E211 Natriumbenzoat, Sorbinsäure und E621 Glutamat  gehören schonmal zu den Zutaten....

https://www.fischkaufhaus.de/fisch-...iert.html#/2-quantity-q1/36-weight-1300_gramm


----------



## 17033rabe (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

von der Konsistenz wie Matjesfilet, nicht salzig, fester im Fleisch trotzdem zart und nicht fischig


----------



## 17033rabe (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> E211 Natriumbenzoat, Sorbinsäure und E621 Glutamat  gehören schonmal zu den Zutaten....
> 
> https://www.fischkaufhaus.de/fisch-...iert.html#/2-quantity-q1/36-weight-1300_gramm


Hi W-Lahn
 Auf dieser Seite war ich auch. Genau das ist der marinierte Hecht. 
 Möchte aber gerne meine Fänge auch so zubereiten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*



17033rabe schrieb:


> von der Konsistenz wie Matjesfilet, nicht salzig, fester im Fleisch trotzdem zart *und nicht fischig*


*
*

 Dann tut es doch auch ein Schweineschnitzel. :m


----------



## muddyliz (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

Schmeckte der Hecht sauer  oder säuerlich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

Wenn er eine Konsistenz wie Matjes hatte, dann probiere doch mal Matjesreifer aus.


----------



## 17033rabe (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Marinierter Hecht*

So langsam denke ich auch in die Richtung Matjes.
 War überhaupt nicht sauer vom Geschmack. Auf jeden fall wird er wohl mit Öl länger haltbar gemacht. Werde mir nochmal eine Probe vom Fischer holen. 
 Gruß Ralf


----------

